# heavily planted 125



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

ok my friends told me that now that my tank has so many plants in it i should put iron in the tank for them. the tank consits of java fer microsward and octopus. he also said i should start looking into a CO2 system. wht does everyone think


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

using an iron enriched fertilizer would definatly be good for your plants, most micro nutrient ferts have iron in them, as for co2 unless you have higher light and want fast plant growth and dose lots of ferts you probably wont need it right now with the plants that you have, if you ever wanted to add more difficult plants you might need to add co2 but with what you have its not necessary, before you buy an expensve co2 unit you might want to try diy co2 just google it.
what do you use for ferts now, whats your light setup, substrate, temp ect.
this will help us give you a more definate answer
James



FishStix said:


> ok my friends told me that now that my tank has so many plants in it i should put iron in the tank for them. the tank consits of java fer microsward and octopus. he also said i should start looking into a CO2 system. wht does everyone think
> [snapback]1135757[/snapback]​


----------

